
TorrentFreak Gets Its First YouTube Copyright Claim, and It's Bull - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/torrentfreak-gets-its-first-youtube-copyright-claim-and-its-bull-160910/
======
tzakrajs
Dan Bull should find a new network if he disagrees with their policy.

